# I need a headlight bulb removal DIY for a B7 A4 (non HID)



## 180hpto310hp (Dec 15, 2006)

I just bought my car 5 days ago and before I attempt to even take out my headlight bulbs I wanted to know if someone had a good DIY for it. Here is another question I don't know what version of headlights I have, but I've been told it's either an H11 low beam or an H7 low beam bulb for my car. How can I find out that out?


----------



## carpathian_basin (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: I need a headlight bulb removal DIY for a B7 A4 (180hpto310hp)*

http://www.sylvania.com/Consum...Guide/
that site should he able to give you the bulb type. As for replacing the bulb, in 99% of cars it's just a simple matter of unscrewing the housing "lid", pulling out the connector and disconnecting it from the bulb, connecting the new bulb, and then putting it back in the housing.


----------



## 180hpto310hp (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: I need a headlight bulb removal DIY for a B7 A4 (pdethier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdethier* »_http://www.sylvania.com/Consum...Guide/
that site should he able to give you the bulb type. As for replacing the bulb, in 99% of cars it's just a simple matter of unscrewing the housing "lid", pulling out the connector and disconnecting it from the bulb, connecting the new bulb, and then putting it back in the housing. 

I already did that and bought new H7 bulbs, but a VW friend told me there is two different type of bulbs for the same year. I'm more interested in knowing if I have to take off the bumper and remove the headlights to change the bulbs. Thanks for the info though


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: I need a headlight bulb removal DIY for a B7 A4 (180hpto310hp)*

depends on the size of your hands/arms. if they are small, you may have a chance of accomplishing it without removing bumper and headlamps. if not, best bet is to remove everything for ease...it's not that hard in either case. i'll see if i can find the DIY for bumper removal...
EDIT: found it, but the link was dead (was through audiworld; i know they have made changes in the last year though)...in either case, here is a big list of info/DIY's for the b7:
http://audizine.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105668


_Modified by EternalMind at 10:07 AM 11-14-2009_


----------

